# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Requesting location for Rich Gold Vein

## Slebo

As topic says :P

If you have time to do a dot on the map in paint, i would be more than happy!

----------


## Pawaox-Z

Just found one here;

----------


## Slebo

thank you  :Smile:  ill go look


EDIT: Found it  :Wink: 


... they fixed it, you cant farm it anymore.. even tried to switch server.. unfarmable.

----------


## molzofbrian

Also one in the 40-50 Zone N of that one. Where the Dynamic event is. Right by the skill point. Look under guides for the whereabouts.

----------

